# Problemi s forumom? > Admin vam pomaže u nevolji >  Kako promijeniti potpis?

## Angie75

Il sam ja poglupavila, il se nešto promijenilo, ali više ne mogu pronaći način da promijenim svoj potpis. Tražila sam po profilu i ništa :skartoc:
Help!

----------


## leonisa

tu http://forum.roda.hr/profile.php?do=editsignature  :Smile:

----------


## Angie75

Hvala, leo :cmok:

----------

